# Fish Planet - Sacramento, CA



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Fish Planet*
*2100 Arden Way, Suite 172
Sacramento, CA 95825*

A big new, glossy aquarium store has just opened in Sacramento. It is "Fish Planet", with a website at fishplanet.biz. I visited the store, located at Howe and Arden in the Howe about Arden shopping center, today for the first time. The obvious first impression is that it is a huge store by Sacramento LFS standards. Where Capitol Aquariuim is funky and fun, and "O" Street Aquarium is funky and moderately well stocked, Fish Planet is slick, big, and well stocked. They will have a very large round salt water tank set up before too long, but not yet. No emphasis at all on planted tanks, and no display planted tank. More plastic plants on display than natural plants.

For now, they have a very good stock of the supplies we normally use, with the sad exception of Seachem, a company the clerk I talked to didn't recognize. But, their food shelves are more extensive than I have seen anywhere. And, their stock of filters, powerheads, and their supplies is also extensive.

In the back are the tanks of fish for sale, still not well stocked, nor particularly well cared for. And, the big rack of tanks of live plants for sale is disappointing. Lots of brown leaves visible, little light and no sign of CO2 addition.

They have plenty of tanks of all sizes for sale, including some 200 gallon type tanks, but I didn't check out the prices.

I was shocked to see that they have a lot of little stuff, like the Red Sea CO2 indicator (drop checker), for only $13, and a lot of DIY CO2 stuff. For me this will likely be my LFS for almost everything from now on, just because they are extensively stocked.


----------



## Fishguy5000 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be checking this store out soon.

Has anyone been to the new location of Exotic Aquarium on Franklin? I was terribly disappointed. They have these huge racks of freshwater tanks but they are poorly lit, and hardly stocked. Whole rows were empty. Hopefully they are still building up their stock after the move, but it didn't look promising.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Went to check out Fish Planet recently, and it's another sizable store with a good selection of standard freshwater and saltwater fish. The main attraction is the large 5000 gallon round saltwater tank that houses some reef sharks. This tank is as far as my interest went. 

The rest of the store is medicore at best for the planted aquarium hobbyists; with a small selection of standard plants in okay condition, and standard fish selection. Prices seem decent in the hardware selection, but generally everything is overpriced by a few dollars which is standard for a LFS.

Overall, Fish Planet is a new facility that still has much more to go to rate up to the standards that Capital Aquarium and Exotic Aquarium have set for the Sacramento Area.

-John N.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i have worked at both capitol and exotic and once i saw fish plant i was dissapointed, yes their flashy 5,000 gallon tank is cool and they have a nice selection of equipment but after seeing the livestock exotic and capital get year after year when i worked there id have to say fish planet is sub par, mostly becuase the fish are unhealthy and in too small of thanks. The plant section has definite potential but for now is quite pitiful I was surprised to find a freshwater iorn tesh kit there by seachem to test my Trace elements which i found surprising due to the fact ive never seen an iorn test kit at any of my local fish stores before, its funny they have quite a good section on plant equipment including everything you need to get a compressed co2 setup going but the actuaql live plants are sorry


----------

